#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 新款動物扮演遊戲 - 《Isles of Eventide(日暮群岛)》募資中

## 狼王白牙

近日，國外媒體公佈了一款概念十分新穎的網游《Isles of Eventide(暫譯：日暮群島)》。據介紹，這是一款以動物和大自然為背景的網游，玩家可以在遊戲中選擇並定制其角色，而為了在大自然中生存下來，玩家還要奮力與其它生物爭鬥。目前，這款遊戲已經登陸Kickstarter平台以向玩家募集更多的開發資金。

　　最新遊戲預告視頻：http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODY2NjQyMjAw.html

      官方網站：https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...es-of-eventide

　　在《日暮群島》中，玩家所需要扮演的角色為犬科動物、貓科動物、或是馬科動物，而角色出生地設定在了一大片魔幻群島中的一個島嶼之上。在這個獨特的環境中，玩家想要生存下來就要與多種元素、捕食者、飢餓的獵食者對抗，而生存就是這款遊戲的最為核心的內容。除此之外，遊戲中還加入了手工製造系統和伴隨者系統。







　　玩家在探險的過程中，還能選擇將某個獨立的島嶼設定為僅屬於自己的私人島嶼，並且還可以將島上的環境進行自定義修飾。

　　目前，為使遊戲開發得以繼續《日暮群島》的首期集資目標為5萬美元，而遊戲的長期集資目標為10萬美元(達成這一目標之後，便將加入子嗣系統)。

　　此外，遊戲官方還發佈了一部宣傳片，通過這部視頻玩家能夠對該遊戲擁有更為深入的瞭解。

----------


## 雪麒

這個遊戲之前也有關注過，表示很有吸引力~

雖然3D效果不如知名大公司做出來的那麼細緻華麗，不過動物的建模細節、動作和自定義系統效果都很讚~期待有朝一日能夠試玩到

其實現在也基本有能力開發遊戲了，不過主要的決定因素還是時間問題。如果寒假和春夏學期比較得閒，也許會考慮寫一個類似主題（動物扮演）的，基於HTML5的簡單聯機網頁遊戲。為了方便玩家提交自定義角色和物品/裝飾/地圖，畫面大概會是2D橫版捲軸，大概類似於《MapleStory》吧~

雖然只是說說，不過如果哪隻獸感興趣，也可以具體討論一下:3

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大、雪麒以及狼版所有友獸：

      募資時間已然截止，台灣時間本月9日到期，該公司總共募集了6004元加幣，以今日本狼查詢到的匯率來看，相當於籌募到15萬2021元，不幸募款失利。不過，該公司的募款謝辭還是京兆分信心十足哪！！！

      The Next Step

 I would like to thank each and every person who has encouraged, supported, and backed Isles of Eventide. Though we did not reach our funding goal, only positive things have come from this experience. We were delighted to share our progress and creation with you, and the overwhelmingly positive reception has made this an amazing experience. Now thousands of people know the potential of this game, and now thousands have become part of the watchful community. From here, we can only go up!

What come’s next? At this time, we are going to take all the valuable statistics and demographics we got from our different sites, and analyze the results. We can then use this information to move forward and possibly try another crowdfunding campaign that will benefit the game more. In the meantime we will continue to work on things at our slow, unfunded, indie-studio pace, and keep our media sites updated so you won’t feel left out!

Everyone is encouraged to interact with us, ask their questions, and share their ideas! We hope all the current backers who get their pledges refunded will stay with us till they can help again on the next campaign! Sharing the game and spreading the word helps to so don’t give up on us because we sure wont! Thank you all, and we hope to see you on the shores of the Isles of Eventide one day!

    下一步的出路

本狼要無比感謝每一位鼓勵、支持以及慷慨卸囊捐款資助《日暮群島》的朋友們。縱然吾等無法募款到既定目標，這次經驗對咱們還是起了非常正面的作用。吾等非常欣喜和各位分想咱們的進度與創作於各位，而壓倒性的正向歡迎最終共同創造了這次美妙經驗。現在數以千計的網友們都瞭解了這款遊戲的潛力，更有也是數以千計的網友們為此成立關注社團。因此，在這種情況下，吾等絕對會繼續前進！！！

所以，接下來呢？如今吾等會將於此次募資活動相關數個網站中所獲得之珍貴數據以及統計資料，並分析這些珍貴數據。吾等可以運用這些數據繼續向前邁進並可能進行另一次真正能讓這款遊戲上市的群眾募資活動。於此同時，吾等也會繼續下功夫於吾等這款緩慢、募款不足以及尚在工作室步調中的遊戲開發，並同時讓咱們的相關聯絡媒體不定時更新，這樣才不會讓各位失望哪！！！

歡迎各位繼續關注本遊戲、詢問相關問題以及分享您的寶貴建議與想法！！！吾等也希望每一位於本次募款活動中的捐獻者可以在收到退款後可以妥善保存，等到下次募資活動再繼續慷慨捐助！！！分享這款遊戲並加以介紹會鼓勵吾等更加努力不放棄，因為吾等絕對不會！！！感謝各位，願有朝一日能在《日暮群島》的海岸線與各位再相會！！！

                                                                                                      北極凍狼    斯冰菊    急切分享

                                                                                                           狼版12年/中華民國104年2月12日     11:33

----------


## 雪麒

前幾天有收到KickStarter的unsuccessful郵件通知，確實挺遺憾的。話說我還給這個項目Pledge了25加元，雖然也只是杯水車薪啦～

遊戲開發確實是一個耗時漫長，精力和時間開銷巨大的持久戰，但願這個項目能繼續下去，早日release。作為某種意義上的同行，我也會持續關注。

----------

